# Pics from Camp Crystal Lake



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Here are a few pics of this last weekends trip to the Boy Scout Camp where Friday the 13th was filmed. Here's Black Cat and our son Ken standing in front of the main cabin. >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v194/TerrorOnBeechwood1/Linked/P2030008.jpg
And here's one of myself and young Ken in front of another small lake utility cabin right at lakeside, it was shown twice, towards the opening, and then closing of the film, >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v194/TerrorOnBeechwood1/Linked/P2030009.jpg
And here's one of Black Cat in front of Crystal Lake, actually named Sand Pond.>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v194/TerrorOnBeechwood1/Linked/P2040043.jpg


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Cool pics Vlad.  Good time to visit that camp.


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Jealousy overtakes me.........

Hope you had a great time.


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

Sveet you luckies!!! Hope you all had fun while you were there! :> Thanks for sharing the pics Vlad and Black Cat. :>


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Ch-ch-ch...Ha-ha-ha...

"It's got a death curse...!"

I'll bet a fun time was had by all in those circumstances.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Those are so cool! Was that movie filmed in NJ?


----------



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

Yep. Crystal Lake is actually...Blairstown N.J.

Camp Crystal Lake is Camp No-Be-Bo-Sco run by the Boy Scouts of America.

God, if the Boy Scouts really want to make money, they'll open the damn camp up for tourists. :voorhees:


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Those are really cool - thanks for sharing.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Yes ScareMe, it was filmed in the Scout Camp, and parts of "downtown" Blairstown. The movie crews actually expanded the cabin to include the infamous pantry, then removed it when they were done filming. It's quite a popular cabin, very hard to get a reservation in it.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Nice pics Vlad. Love the shot that was taken with Black Cat near the lake and the trees behind her. Thanx for sharing.


----------

